
Xkcd: Open Letter - sdoering
http://xkcd.com/1274/
======
bencollier49
Gah, he's fallen straight into their trap!

Of course they _want you to think_ that nothing's under control!

:-)

~~~
MildlySerious
So at least one part of their strategy works.

------
Torgo
You don't need an invisible bogeyman to be able to see that some people profit
from a government that does not work.

